

Ask HN: Do you read the "newest" section? - kalistoga

I was wondering if it was just me or if there are actually a lot of people reading off of the HN firehose on the "new" page (http://news.ycombinator.com/newest)<p>For example, my everyday routine is:
1. When I wake up, visit HN front page and read.
2. When that's done, visit /new (http://news.ycombinator.com/newest)
2. For the rest of the day, stay on "new" and refresh forever.<p>Maybe i'm just an abnormal info addict. Was wondering what the general behavior of the community is. I'm especially interested because I'm curious about how interesting projects get voted up to the front page: whether my cool project can reach the front page without asking friends to come vote it up--if it's cool enough, will the people monitoring "newest" like me vote it up and help it reach the front page?
======
nsmartt
I haven't been, and I don't normally comment either. I'm beginning to lately
because the top stories don't satisfy me anymore.

------
tom_b
I go to /newest and upvote almost any story that on first glance looks both
programming-related and hacker-interesting.

Sometimes I upvote startup news/blog postings if they talk about technical
details in business (SEO, marketing, language/library/design choices).

I flag stuff that looks like complete junk.

Ignore the rest.

------
simon
I scan the newest feed about half the time that I visit the site. We're all
info addicts here. :-)

~~~
kalistoga
Hehe great to know I'm not alone. I was feeling kinda guilty :)

------
klt0825
Almost always when I visit. There are very interesting things that just never
make it to the top-stories for one reason or another so I don't want to miss
them.

------
pron
Oh, I read the "newest" section simply because I don't trust the rankings
given by HN members. Or by any crowd, for that matter.

------
whichdan
I usually don't, only because I'm more interested in the comments than the
links.

